# System does not reboot or poweroff

## costel78

Since 3 days ago I have a strange issue: both my Gentoo systems does not poweroff or reboot. I use systemd. In openrc everything  is just fine, but, due to configuration, I'm unable to fully use graphical interface with openrc.

I downgraded systemd (207 currently), gentoo-sources, completely disable Gentoo section in kernel, but no success. I found some topics dated somewhere in 2010 regarding wmi on arch, but was an dead road.

The only untested possible culprit remain glibc (2.18 ), but I can't downgrade it   :Smile: 

One of system is UEFI, one is normal BIOS. The BIOS one sometimes act normally on systemctl poweroff, one from 3-4 tries, the UEFI one stop on Storage is finalized. 

acpid is started. started or not does not make any difference.

```
Portage 2.2.6 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.8.1, glibc-2.18, 3.11.1-gentoo-costel x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.1-gentoo-costel-x86_64-AMD_E-350_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7646884 total,   4028612 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Sep 2013 06:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.11 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18

Repositories: gentoo added utils

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -w -march=native -mtune=native -flto=2 -fno-fat-lto-objects"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -w -march=native -mtune=native -flto=2 -fno-fat-lto-objects"

DISTDIR="/mnt/linux/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=3 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph --quiet-build=n --autounmask-write"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.xservers.ro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="ro_RO.utf8"

LC_ALL="ro_RO.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common,--hash-style=gnu,--warn-once,--as-needed,-z,now -O3 -pipe -w -march=native -mtune=native -flto=2 -fno-fat-lto-objects"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 --load-average=3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--human-readable --delete-before --progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/added /usr/portage/local/utils"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac gdbm gif gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv introspection ipv6 ithreads jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret logrotate mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pch pcre pdf png policykit postgres ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vhosts vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ro en" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access addition auth_basic autoindex browser cache_purge charset dav empty_gif fastcgi flv geo geoip gunzip gzip gzip_static headers_more image_filter limit_req map memcached mp4 naxsi perl proxy push random_index realip referer rewrite scgi secure_link spdy split_clients ssi stub_status sub upload_progress upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi xslt concat limit_zone redis" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python 3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

Kernel config is here: http://bpaste.net/show/132863/

Someone happened to hit this issue to, any hints please ?

Edit reason: too long kernel config.

----------

## kopp

I'm also experiencing problem to shutdown/reboot/logoff with GDM. Can't find a way to reproduce it yet.

When it does so, trying to reboot in command line indicates that /dev/initctl cannot be accessed.

I don't know if this is related to your problem.

----------

## costel78

Yes, definitely is related. /dev/initctl is missing due to glibc-2.18 -  I also found that reference in journalctl.

Please, can you confirm that this is your glibc version ?

Later: gentoo systemd-initctl[2769]: Received environment initctl request. This is not implemented in systemd.

Can you, please, confirm ?

----------

## kopp

No, I'm using glibc 2.17. 2.18 seems hardmasked for me

I haven't checked journalctl

I'll try when this happens again. I still haven't found the conditions to reproduce it, but I guess it has to do with system suspend, wakeups etc and dual screen (laptop + vga output). Or maybe it was because of incomplete system update, since I've experienced with downgrades, rebuilds of some parts, etc. Now everything is up-to-date, we'll see ...

The message about /dev/initctl was appaering on tty when I entered commands such as reboot or shutdown or init 0. Something about too much delay.

The system was really slow once i tried to shut it down through Gnome. Long to log in on tty and to get to the command prompt after that.

----------

## kopp

This is the error I get :

```
sept. 18 11:11:32 gaia gnome-session[1932]: gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Shutdown failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation already in progress

sept. 18 11:11:32 gaia gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Shutdown failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation already in progress

sept. 18 11:11:32 gaia gnome-session[1932]: Entering running state

sept. 18 11:11:36 gaia gnome-session[1932]: Avertissement du gestionnaire de fenêtres : CurrentTime used to choose focus window; focus window may not be correct.

sept. 18 11:11:36 gaia gnome-session[1932]: Avertissement du gestionnaire de fenêtres : Got a request to focus the no_focus_window with a timestamp of 0.  This shouldn't happen!

sept. 18 11:11:43 gaia login[1671]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

sept. 18 11:12:01 gaia systemd-cgroups-agent[5211]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/systemd/private: Connection refused

sept. 18 11:12:08 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:08 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:08 gaia systemd-logind[1667]: Failed to start unit user-0.slice: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the 

sept. 18 11:12:08 gaia systemd-logind[1667]: Failed to start user slice: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia systemd-logind[1667]: Failed to start unit user@0.service: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, th

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia systemd-logind[1667]: Failed to start user service: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the messa

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia systemd-logind[1667]: Assertion 's->user->slice' failed at /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/systemd-207/work/systemd-207/src/login/logind-session.c:455, function s

sept. 18 11:12:33 gaia systemd-cgroups-agent[5223]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/systemd/private: Connection refused

sept. 18 11:12:34 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:12:34 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:12:54 gaia kernel: SysRq : Emergency Sync

sept. 18 11:12:54 gaia kernel: Emergency Sync complete

sept. 18 11:12:59 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:59 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:59 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:12:59 gaia gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanPowerOff failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.

sept. 18 11:12:59 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:00 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:00 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:00 gaia gnome-session[1932]: gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanPowerOff failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at lo

sept. 18 11:13:13 gaia gnome-session[1932]: JS LOG: Ignored exception from dbus method: Gio.IOErrorEnum: Le délai d'attente est dépassé

sept. 18 11:13:14 gaia gnome-session[1932]: (gnome-settings-daemon:1963): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to delete device: failed to obtain org.freedesktop.color-manager.delete-d

sept. 18 11:13:23 gaia gdm-password][5270]: gkr-pam: unlocked login keyring

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia gnome-session[1932]: gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanReboot failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at logi

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanReboot failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:24 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanSuspend failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia dbus-daemon[1668]: dbus[1668]: [system] Activating systemd to hand-off: service name='org.freedesktop.login1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service'

sept. 18 11:13:49 gaia gnome-session[1932]: gnome-session[1932]: WARNING: Calling CanSuspend failed. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at log
```

I'm actually not getting  a prompt on tty.

This is what I had about initctl

```
reboot

WARNING: could not determine runlevel - doing soft reboot

  (it's better to use shutdown instead of reboot from the command line)

shutdown: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl

init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl

```

Edit :

```
reboot -f
```

 allows me to reboot, but that doesn't solve the problem.

Plus, I'm still unable to reproduce it now that I rebooted. Tried several possibility like going into suspend first, etc, but it shutdown fine so far.

----------

## costel78

Well, I tried a lot of combinatios, even restored  oldest backup and incrementally update it.

In the end, I can report just a half victory: the computer with BIOS stop/reboot corect. I no longer can reproduce the issue on it.

The UEFI one, I'm still trying...

On machine with BIOS keeping sysvinit-2.88-r3 (-r5 is the latest) did the trick. But I can not say for sure that it is the culprit because masked -r5 version didn't solve the problem on second computer.

----------

## kopp

My computer has BIOS.

Still hasn't reproduced. I really don't see what can trigger the problem so far.

sysvinit should not have influence as this systemd is supposed to not require it anymore. Even though reboot, halt and stuff comes from sysvinit

----------

## kopp

Seems like it happens after a long time in suspend. Or maybe only a long time running.

and FYI, killing the dbus process is not a solution   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## costel78

Just a head up: the computer with BIOS seems to be all right. The UEFI one still in trouble. I think I'm waiting for gnome-3.10 to hit the portage (and hopefully gcc-4.8.2 as about the same time) to do a scrach build. I'm out of ideeas, unable to point the finger to the culprit package. If you know what is wrong you can report it in bugzilla and wait for a fix. But this seems to be a very rare case, or, perhaphs, a big bistake made somehow by me, or a unfortunate mix of hardware, or ... I think you understand my frustration    :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

Well, the last dbus update didn't change a thing.

When I try to use systemctl, i get this :

```
systemctl

Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/systemd/private: Connexion refusée
```

Well, looking through the log, that might be because of this :

```
sept. 21 10:12:14 gaia systemd[1920]: Time has been changed

sept. 21 10:12:15 gaia systemd-sleep[3624]: System resumed.

sept. 21 10:12:15 gaia systemd[1]: Caught <SEGV>, dumped core as pid 3690.

sept. 21 10:12:15 gaia systemd[1]: Freezing execution.

sept. 21 10:12:15 gaia systemd-cgroups-agent[3704]: Failed to get D-Bus connection: Failed to connect to socket /run/systemd/private: Connection refused
```

----------

## costel78

I don't have that kind of messages in journal, but:

```

Could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
```

And FINALLY solve the error on the UEFI computer: it was https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485070

Strange thing, I started and stopped php dozen of times manually - no glitch. It fail to stop only at shutdown/reboot. Even strange, no issue on BIOS computer...

I hope the thing will function until gcc-4.8.2. launch as I intend to do a full rebuild.

Are you using php-fpm also ?

----------

## kopp

Well, I tried downgrading systemd (which went down to 204) and it seems to resolve the problem. I haven't experienced the problem yet.

----------

## Tony0945

Not using systemd.  I have this problem with gentoo-sources 3.10.7 and vanilla-sources 3.10.7. I do not have the problem with 3.8.13 (gentoo) but it is slower and has problems with USB.

I'm thinking the problem is the new CONFIG_GENTOO flag that is not there in 3.8.13

Problems with two systems, one an old Athlon64 x2 (Manchester?) with Biostar board, the other is Phenom II x6 with Gigabyte board.

----------

## kopp

Well, actually, problem came up with old systemd too.

so, yeah, maybe it's kernel related.

I don't think it's because of the new option, which should just select what you need, but maybe I'll give a try to an older kernel.

----------

## Tony0945

Happened with vanilla 3.10.7 too, so it's not the Gentoo options. Perhaps I'll try the latest kernel and see if it works. Or start going backwards between 3.10.7 and 2.8.13 and see where it broke down. That will take a long time. I'll do it by binary search.

----------

## Tony0945

Upgraded all my boxes to latest ~amd64 gentoo-sources kernel and latest ~amd64 sysvinit. Two boxes shut down and reboot fine. This box hangs after printing "remounting / as read-only".

Tonight I manually unmounted all drives and partitions except '/' (mount point /dev/sdb3). I killed X with "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" which responded with "stopping slim". I then typed "reboot" and a shutdown sequence started ending with "remounting / as read-only".  I went out to shop at three stores returning forty-five minutes later to find the screen in the same spot. I power-cycled with the power button. This box triple boots with Windows XP and Mythbuntu, both of which reboot with no problem. That rules out a motherboard problem. Gentoo is on the second hard drive a Western Digital Velociraptor. 

Kernel 3.8.13 still reboots but I don't want to run it because it is hard masked for errors and it gives USB errors when booting. 

Manually powering off may be OK because I never get the boot message about unmounting uncleanly, but it is disconcerting and inconveniant to not just command a reboot, walk away, and come back to the rebooted system.

Any ideas on further troubleshooting? What does 'init' do after "remounting / as read-only"?  If it is waiting for a process to end, how can I tell what process? After '/' is read only, there can't be any log messages." Is there a debug or verbose version of init that prints more messages to the screen.

----------

## costel78

For me was two problems (solved now) php-fpm which take almost 3 minutes to stop/fail and the error suddenly disappear with recent 3.11.2 kernel. Before kernel, disabled acpid allowed computer to shutdown/reboot normaly.

Unfortunately it was an try & error procedure, and, finally, no exact culprit was identified.

----------

## kopp

I downgraded to kernel 3.10.*, and it seems that it solved the problem. On the last 3.11 kernel, I wasn't even able to suspend to ram sometimes. Haven't experienced troubles since the downgrade.

----------

## kopp

Problem seems to have solved with kernel 3.12 or others update. Haven't tester 3.11 lately.

----------

